# getting into logging



## Ryan Willock (Sep 9, 2002)

how would ya'll go about getting into logging? i live in NC and am interested in logging out west. what does it pay starting out (working for a company as a timber feller) and what is required?


----------



## rbtree (Sep 9, 2002)

It takes years to learn how to fell timber well enough, safe enough and fast enough to be proficient.

And there is so little logging going on, and lots of out
of work loggers.

So breaking in would be very tough.

Just my thoughts, as i'm a residential arborist, and have never had a felling job. But I worked for a gyppo logger off Ketchican, ak back in 72. talk about hard work!!


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 9, 2002)

cool, just wandering. always had an interest in it. thanks for your help with my gaff questions


----------



## Oregon_Rob (Sep 9, 2002)

These guys are not kidding, my next door neighbor is a logger and he has always said, “behind every successful logger is a woman with a good job”. His wife is a nurse.
Also, a lot of local loggers find side jobs, when they are not working. 
On the other hand, if you are young and have no real constraints, like a family to support, give it a try. I did that with commercial fishing when I was young.


----------



## viking (Sep 9, 2002)

As stated it takes experience in the woods to be a productive faller. Check America's job bank for western states and they'll give you an idea of jobs and pay. If your single and willing to travel there is work. With no experience get on as a choke setter or deck person and work your way up. It's hard physical work humping up and down the hills all day.
As far as gear you'll need (2) saws,chaps,corks,hardhat,tape falling wedges,axe and all sorted odds and ends. Current First Aid Card and CPR Card required on some jobs. Check it out and best of luck to you.


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 9, 2002)

Like the man says it takes experience, without it some days you will spend more than you make, still do that every now and then, start at the bottom work your way up,be patient it will happen.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 10, 2002)

I always fantisised about being a logger out west in the big wood. I never did anything but dream on it. I did have a friend that moved to Kake, AL to work in the woods. He too wanted to be a faller. I think it took him around three years before they let him run a saw. I havent talked to him in awhile so I do not know if he is falling yet. My point is it takes many years to become knowledgable enough to work as a faller. If thats what you want to do i would start off with a tree service to get some basic saw knowledge. Then you could go be a gopher for a logging company for a few years doing menial tasks. If your good they may even let you run a saw. If you just like running saws you are better off working for a tree service. I am lucky because I am going to start working with a logger as a apprentice of sorts. He will be doing the falling and I will top and buck. I hope to learn enough in a few winters of work to be able to fall the third. This is in MI hardwoods though, not gigantic softwoods like they have out west i think dropping huge trees like that would be a bit scarry to say the least.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 10, 2002)

so then you do have to provide your own saws? what size? 046 and up for sure?


----------



## Ed K (Sep 10, 2002)

Husky
345,55,372and 394 for backup.
Take the game of logging course if it avalible in
your area.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 10, 2002)

i've heard about it... how much does it cost and where do you get info????


----------



## bwalker (Sep 10, 2002)

> so then you do have to provide your own saws? what size? 046 and up for


 I am going to use a 044 or a 046 and maybe purchase a 026 because after the saw and veneer logs are out we are going to cut up the tops for firewood.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 10, 2002)

As our town is 90% forestry based, we learned how to run chainsaws when we were young...12 myself...but werent allowed to fall any trees until about 14....I was out on forest fires running saw when I was 16, falling snags and cutting fire guard....Our high school also had a Logging Program...where we did classroom work on the theories and principles involved in all aspects of the logging industry, then every second week, we took one day off school and went to our wood lot, where we got to go to work....the school had one skidder, and a cat, and a few saws....It was a great program, but unfortunately has been cut out...

Now I realize my situation here was quite different than most, and even after having run saws for as long as I have...I am still not proficient, nor qualified to be a production faller....it takes years....


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 10, 2002)

i never realized just how long it took to become a feller! where can i get info on The Game Of Logging???
:angel:


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 10, 2002)

any good books on logging??vidieos??


----------



## rbtree (Sep 10, 2002)

*Bwalker, you mean like this?*

Squeeze play!!!


----------



## rbtree (Sep 10, 2002)

umm, the pic didnt take, lets try again

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5336


----------



## rbtree (Sep 10, 2002)

here we go:

i was clicking on the uncompressed one:


----------



## Stumper (Sep 11, 2002)

Ryan, There are several types of logging. Big timber is the romantic stuff. Pulpwood is another side of timber harvesting. Post and pole logging is harvest of fencing materials. Some firewoood cutters fancy themselves loggers and technically they are.(very short logs  ) all aspects of this game are labor intensive , market sensitive, equipment expensive and remembering them makes me pensive..... I survived a couple of years of logging but it's hard to say I made a "living".


----------



## bwalker (Sep 11, 2002)

> Squeeze play!!!


Roger,I read that thread the other day. You must have brass cajone. That is definantly at tight spot to drop a big tree like that. I have cut oaks quit a bit bigger than that,but not as tall. I wasnt droping them between houses though.


----------



## Oregon_Rob (Sep 11, 2002)

You must have big ones and be well insured!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

Ryan, with the right attitude and some hard work, you can get right into a couple aspects of logging...you can go in and get a job unhooking chokers (a chaser)...or a shoveller in the winter...(shovelling around the base of trees for the fellers)...from there, experience will be the factor....watch and learn...


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 11, 2002)

where can i get info on The Game Of Logging i would be interested on taking the class if i can find out who to contact


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 11, 2002)

I just read this thread, then I looked up and saw the reigning champion for GOL sitting in the same computer lab - Mark Diesen. What do I do? I ask him, cuz he's a good friend of mine.

Mark says: For the national office of the Game of Logging, call June Sienko at (570) 879-5205 on Monday, Wednesday & Thrusday from 10-3. They'll tell you everything you need to know.

I hope that helps.

Nickrosis


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 11, 2002)

thanks, thats a big help!


----------



## JimL (Sep 11, 2002)

I started out when i was 15 shoveling around trees and carrying baroil and gas(swamper). When a friend of mine started working with us I moved on to pulling cable and hooking an unhooking chokers. 

I am 18 now and I just started felling 6 months ago, or was responsable for felling. You can watch and learn alot but being in the tree is another story. I caught on fast. 

Dad bought me an 011 with 1/4" chain when i was 13. He taught me the basics and we went together working on clearing 20 miles of fence row. Dad had his 028 and i had the 011. I had one close call and nipped my boot but that has been it. 

Dad just bought the saw jsut for that fence row and some firewood. he worked at a factory, not with wood. 
I told dad i wanted to work in the woods and always would. So he hooked me up with a friend of his and i went and worked with him.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 12, 2002)

cool how do you like it??? what size trees do ya'll usually fell? what type of saw are you running???


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 12, 2002)

what do you have to do to get your class c fellers


----------



## JimL (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ryan Willock _
> *cool how do you like it??? what size trees do ya'll usually fell? what type of saw are you running??? *



I use an 066 mag for everything.

I got a 28" bar with 3/8 chain for felling and another one with a 24" bar for bucking. 

I take whatever needs taken, hickory, hard oaks, maples, walnuts, cherry, just about anything that i can make saw logs out of. Only thin however the customer wants, call sawmill and they come out and look at things...


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 12, 2002)

Another aspect nobodys thought to tell is the danger, saw cuts, me i've cut for 23years only been cut once, knock on wood,but i do know guys whose arms and legs look like road maps,and we buried my Brother-inlaw last year who had been cutting 10 years, proves things can still happen to the best of us.


----------

